# How many combs do I really need?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

My husband is getting me some grooming supplies for my future Malt for stocking stuffers and I'm not sure which or how many combs I'll actually need. I keep seeing recommendations for the CC Buttercomb #6 face comb, but other sites also suggest getting a "flea comb", a rat tail comb, the #1 All systems "ultimate metal comb" etc etc. Along with a good grooming brush, which comb (s) should I sugest he purchase? Thanks!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I have one comb that I LOVE. It's a "Ceramic Tools" and I bought it at Sally's Beauty Supply. It's a perfect comb for the hair around their eyes. The teeth on one end are tiny but I'm not sure what it's called. I also use the Cricket SilKomb Pro-30 and Pro-20 from Sally's too. I also have a couple of metal combs that I never use. Of course, I have brushes too, but they don't have the names on them.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Until you know your dogs coat type and wither you will have it's coat long or short.........I don't think you can know exactly which combs and brushes you'll need.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have two maltese with different coats (silk and not so silk). I have one steel comb average size. I also have a butter comb that is tiny and I use it for moustache and beard or tiny areas. I also have two brushes, one tiny I take with me when one of them goes with me and one that is regular size I use for daily brushing and grooming after bath.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> My husband is getting me some grooming supplies for my future Malt for stocking stuffers and I'm not sure which or how many combs I'll actually need. I keep seeing recommendations for the CC Buttercomb #6 face comb, but other sites also suggest getting a "flea comb", a rat tail comb, the #1 All systems "ultimate metal comb" etc etc. Along with a good grooming brush, which comb (s) should I sugest he purchase? Thanks![/B]


For what it's worth--I used to use a compact sized, soft toothbrush around the eyes to comb out any eye crusties. Worked like a charm.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have two combs that I just love. The #1 All Systems comb (the one with one side fine teeth and the other wide) and the buttercomb rattail comb, which doubles as my face comb when I am too lazy to go find my buttercomb face comb. I use them on both of my girls who have different types of silky coats. 

Good luck!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

The only comb I use is the CC Buttercomb face comb. It has really fine teeth on one side and its a little wider on the other side. I don't even use a brush anymore. I found out really quick that if I used a comb instead full time I would find the little matts before they became a bigger problem. I use the smaller teeth on the face, feet, and tail and the wider teeth on her body. I'm sure there are lots of options out there, but that one comb works for me really well. I also use Ice on Ice spray or Pet Silk Spray when I comb, but not very much. I found that if I sprayed too much it made it harder to comb, now I stand back and just put on a fine mist.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I only have one comb and one brush that I really like, bought at Petco, but I did also buy a flea comb for the face area and also a mans tiny mustache comb at target. That's about all I need.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have two combs that I use, both by Chris Christensen. Since I have tried her Buttercombs, I won't use anything else!

The face comb (#006) is a must have IMO! You also need a comb to go though the hair after you brush. That's probably where personal preference comes in. I have #000 which has a combination of fine and coarse teeth.

I have heard the All Systems comb is excellent, similar to the #000 Buttercomb with the combination teeth. The flea comb many people use around the eyes, but the face comb does that.

My personal advice (speaking from experience) is get the good stuff now, rather than the less expensive stuff you can find at pet shops. You'll probably end up replacing it if you do so it will cost you more money in the long run. Pet shops don't carry the grooming tools we need, like the good quality pin brushes without ball tips. You have to order everything online.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> I have two combs that I use, both by Chris Christensen. Since I have tried her Buttercombs, I won't use anything else!
> 
> The face comb (#006) is a must have IMO! You also need a comb to go though the hair after you brush. That's probably where personal preference comes in. I have #000 which has a combination of fine and coarse teeth.
> 
> ...










I agree with Marj. You get what you pay for. It makes the job easier and quicker and you want that with a puppy.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the #1 All Systems comb as well as their smaller pin brush. The pins are somewhat longer than say a Scalpmaster and it really does the job. For occassional (and I do mean occasional) mat removal, I use the small #1 All Systems Slicker, however, if you've never used a Slicker before, you can easily ruin a dog's coat with one.

I also agree with Marj on getting the best quality you can now -- it pays off in the long run and also saves a lot of coat.

I haven't tried the Butter Comb yet, but I have just ordered one after all the raves about them on SM.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I love the #1 All Systems comb as well as their smaller pin brush. The pins are somewhat longer than say a Scalpmaster and it really does the job. For occassional (and I do mean occasional) mat removal, I use the small #1 All Systems Slicker, however, if you've never used a Slicker before, you can easily ruin a dog's coat with one.
> 
> I also agree with Marj on getting the best quality you can now -- it pays off in the long run and also saves a lot of coat.
> 
> ...


You will love your Buttercomb!

Watch out, though. You'll get hooked on Chris Christensen products! I used to use All Sysytems until I tried CC and there is no comparision. Their slicker is so soft, it's the only one I have been able to use on Lady. And don't even get me started on the Gold Series brushes! We have one member who said her teenage daughter "stole" the brush for her own hair it was so wonderful!


----------

